# fwiw. The capacitors just came in......



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

and I might install them before I leave work.

These are the Aevorox caps with the 2 blue wires coming out.

I have electrical cords going to the lights so I just connect one blue wire tothe black wire and the other blue to white right?


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have read where guys do it that way but I would check the amp draw and see if it does any good. The diagram shows it before the transformer and ignitor, so I would check it to see. I have finished my box except for the caps and this is what it looks like:



















I have installed twist lock receptacles on each end to plug my lights into (in case I need to take my lights off for some reason I won't have to un-wire). I hope my caps get here soon. I am working on putting my lights on the brackets now. I used 3/16" aluminum 1 1/2 inches wide with spacers so I can adjust the lights. I will post a picture of them later.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Thats how mine would work. Power going through the capacitor first, then the transformer and ignitorthen onto the light.


----------



## wareagle22 (Oct 3, 2007)

You are correct! I had a brain fart thinking that you had taken the transformer and ignitors out of the lights:banghead:banghead I am going tonight with the metal halides and hope for the best.....


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes that is correct. That puts the Cap in parallel with the circuit.



*What does that box measure BBB?*


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

One of the pictures from previous post showed the capacitors andtransformers in a plastic tool box mounted on a yellow board. Will the caps and transformers generate to much heat to possibly cause a problem in the plastic tool box?


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

> *Triple Threat (7/26/2008)*One of the pictures from previous post showed the capacitors andtransformers in a plastic tool box mounted on a yellow board. Will the caps and transformers generate to much heat to possibly cause a problem in the plastic tool box?


The guy said after a whole night of bowfishing the heat inside the box was minimal.

Here ishow I have my capacitors mounted for the time being. After I mounted them and hooked them up, I turned on all 5 lights and the Honda 2000 had no problems running them. I'll go ahead and add my 6th light this weekend.

Also I gained a little over an extra hour of run time on a tank of gas by going to these lights with capacitors.










A couple of pics from last night.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Question about taking the pix's?



Did you cover the flash from the camera?


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a Nikon D50 and use a custom setting. 1600 ISO and a medium to slow shutter speed. But yes, on the custom setting, I leave the flash off.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang! That's a lot of camera to take around saltwater.



I just use a cheap Kodiak C613 point and shoot.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Great Pics bbb


----------

